# Dwarf Parrot Cichlid - Breeding?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought a few to put in my planted community tank...
notice one wuz missng today, all day... i just found her on the back bottom left corner, she's building her little circle.. i think she's ready to breed...

Thought I ask the chances of survival?

Rainbows, rams, apistogramma, and congos reside in there!~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nevermind, forgot I had a yoyo loach... he ate all the eggs while it wuz being laid... LOL!

Survival rate : NULL

Please Close


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Good job! Haha


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome outcome! 

better luck next time! bottem feeders never work well with breeding


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup... and my khulli, they had a feast in there! LOL!
The parrot just pushed them with her forehead, but didn't peck or nip, kinda odd! I would expect major damages~


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ready to breed...wow*

Hello,
I have never thought of those cichlids are ready to breed so soon.

They will learn how to be better parents after a few more times.
It took 4 times for my pair to be successful in breeding their first generation.


----------

